

Recommended Resources for Behavior Design by Simplicity Labs - dngo11
https://medium.com/simplicity-labs/simplicity-labs-recommended-resources-for-behavior-design-cf692dcdb769

======
dngo11
Hey HN --

I don't really push stuff on here, ever. I never thought I had anything good
enough. But today I believe there's something really good. My close friend
curated a list of the top behavior design resources in one place. Here's what
he mentions in the article.

"We often have clients ask us for some background reading on BJ’s framework of
Behavior Design. Behavior Design is a practical framework that explains how
human behavior really works, and how you can automate behavior change in your
own products or services.

Rather than hoarding this list to ourselves, we wanted to make a public
resource to help anyone who wants to learn more. In the article, you can see
why Fortune Magazine named BJ as one of their “10 New Gurus You Should Know,”
and what companies like Virgin Pulse and Walgreens look to BJ for his
expertise."

Hope you find something useful.

\- David @dngoo

